# Opies Grinders



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

B,:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> B,:thumbsup::laughing:


That's not what comes to mind when I think of grinding. :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I really thought Opie's grinders would have been better looking then that!









-Paul


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i cant leave you guys alone for long. If i took a picture of my saws you guys would cry and my jigsaws and such..............


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> i cant leave you guys alone for long. If i took a picture of my saws you guys would cry and my jigsaws and such..............


What happen Opie? 
You on the couch because your wife saw the pic of all your Grinders? :whistling

-Paul


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

opiethetileman said:


> i cant leave you guys alone for long. If i took a picture of my saws you guys would cry and my jigsaws and such..............


You do that and I'll start taking pictures of my Festool sh!t.....then Warner will come in here and make us all cry :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't have any cool crap :sad:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I don't have any cool crap :sad:


Sure you do....You got mine and Dan's phone numbers :laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Sure you do....You got mine and Dan's phone numbers :laughing::laughing::jester:



I was talking about tools....but since you mentioned it, ah never mind :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Sure you do....You got mine and Dan's phone numbers :laughing::laughing::jester:


I have Dan's # to.... the last 2 weeks I wrote it in a ton of bathroom stalls :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I have Dan's # to.... the last 2 weeks I wrote it in a ton of bathroom stalls :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Opie has 7 backup grinders but ZERO HydroBan,wtf DAN??


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tech Dawg said:


> I have Dan's # to.... the last 2 weeks I wrote it in a ton of bathroom stalls :laughing:


I was gonna do that but they were already there


----------

